
Synthetic prawns: a bid to make ‘seafood’ that’s sustainable and slavery-free - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/world-on-a-plate/2016/aug/26/synthetic-prawns-a-bid-to-make-seafood-thats-sustainable-and-slavery-free
======
11thEarlOfMar
Personally, syn-foods have the same problem as humanoid robots: the uncanny
valley.

My daughter is vegan and has introduced us to all manner of syn-foods, like
chicken and beef based on soy, and cheese based on nuts. In some dishes,
particularly those that are significantly spiced, I'd fail a blind taste test.
But as soon as I know its syn, I am repulsed. If I can tell it's not right
while eating it, it's really hard for me to finish.

It might be just me and my focus on what exactly I am chewing on, but in order
to be environmentally (and morally, some argue) responsible, I'll have to just
be kept ignorant and not know when I'm eating a synthetic food.

